#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Laem Chabang to hold Seafood festival

## dirtydog

*Seafood festival to be held at Laem Chabang*
_Theerarak Suthatiwong_

Laem Chabang Municipality is to hold a festival devoted to eating crab, fishing for squid, and bird watching.
Laem Chabang Mayor Bunlert Nomsilp has announced that the festival, which will be held over the period December 12 to 15 at Laem Chabang Beach, is for the duel purpose of raising funds for the community and promoting an interest in the natural resources of the area.
Live performances will also take place, with a folk singing contest, a dance for the elderly, and a Miss Fishery competition for the children of fisherfolk. One of the main attractions will be a squid fishing boat that will take visitors out to sea in the evenings to allow them to experience night fishing. Seafood stands will serve fresh and preserved seafood.

Pattaya Mail

----------

